# Personal Best large mouth.. lake conroe



## cjweber09 (Mar 8, 2013)

Got me a pretty nice one today, (my personal best). BIG OL gal, when she came jumping out of the water, her mouth looked like the top of a coffee can. 

6.01 pounds so says the scale we had. I'm happy with that. weighed her, took the pic, then watched her swim away... (as big as she was (by my standards).. she still looked skinny.. i think she was all spawned out).. I have to thank the boat owner on this one... My suggestion was to head to the coast today... but he is a freshwater man at heart.. and I just go where the boat goes.. we caught 4 others around the same spot, and missed about 6 other between the two of us. Got on the water later in the morning today, 9AM.. caught all of em in about 2.5 foot of water. Water temp about 68.5.. Overcast and had a stiff wind today (but it didnt matter in the shallows where we were.. main lake was nasty though..)


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

awesome - you should show the bait - - -please. I used a white paddle tail no photo either.


----------



## cjweber09 (Mar 8, 2013)

rage craw, watermelon red, 1/4oz slip sinker. I caught mine today 4-5-14. them saw hogs you got there.. you eat em?


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Sure would be nice to CPR those, and let someone else enjoy catching them, as well!


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

Yes sir, nice bass.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Very nice bass!


----------



## joe h (Jul 3, 2012)

tbone2374 said:


> Sure would be nice to CPR those, and let someone else enjoy catching them, as well!


You dont eat fish?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bigdaddyflo (Jul 27, 2012)

*Caught one*

My buddy and I were also on lake Conroe. Got there at 7am and fished until noon. I caught one bass (you can see the jig head/fly in its mouth). Caught it under a seena bean tree/bush tree by the bank. Took the picture and released the fish back to go have more babies. I tried top water, rattle traps, spinner baits, but no luck. Had a great time on the water.


----------



## cjweber09 (Mar 8, 2013)

bigdaddyflo said:


> My buddy and I were also on lake Conroe. Got there at 7am and fished until noon. I caught one bass (you can see the jig head/fly in its mouth). Caught it under a seena bean tree/bush tree by the bank. Took the picture and released the fish back to go have more babies. I tried top water, rattle traps, spinner baits, but no luck. Had a great time on the water.


Nice fish man. I should also mention, I only catch and release bass. If they tasted good, that might be a different story.. (when was the last time any of yous guys caught and released a legal flounder..)


----------



## Dickson (Apr 2, 2014)

Nice pigs!! To each his his own. Personally I catch and release, did try bass once. Found that only the back strap tasted good. The rest tasted like muck, now let me catch a mess of crappie and perch in cold water and it's on!!! No judgement here brothers......I might add that my daughter likes bass...when she asks I get her the minimum slot length as in my trials with bass I found the smaller ones to taste less muckie.....Must of pulled her off a bed as you can see by her tail, she's been fanning....


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

Very nice bass. I also catch and release. If you catch one during the spawn and eat it...you have just killed a whole lot of bas. 

On Lake Livingston, it takes a LMB three years to reach legal limit of 14"....on Lake Conroe, it takes longer since the size limit is larger.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

joe h said:


> You dont eat fish?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


 Yes, I eat fish, but I don't eat LMB, and I certainly wouldn't eat Large largemouth bass, as there is a buildup of mercury, as well as some bacteria, in older fish. Do your research...much better to let these fish breed. There's just too many other species of fish out there, that are better tasting, and not as much fun to catch. If Conroe had an abundance of LMB, it probably wouldn't hurt, but that's just simply not the case. sad_smiles


----------



## emfry821 (Sep 18, 2013)

*Catch and Release Largemouth*

I personally catch and release all Largemouth bass. I keep everything else. Just something about Largemouth and the sport of catching them that lends to their release.


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Nice bass, WTG!
I love eating black bass, but rarely do. I CPR 99+% of what I catch. But every now & then it's a terrific meal, usually summer or fall...


----------



## Duckchasr (Apr 27, 2011)

Nice that is some hosses right there.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Fantastic catch. I typically release mine too but sometimes it keep some to eat as they are tasty. If someone wants to keep their legal LMB catches, I'm all for it. If someone wants to CPR and release their LMB catches, I'm all for it too. To each their own. 

Anyway congrats to you. 


In Christ Alone I Place My Trust


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

My Dad likes those fresh water creatures and are so easy to catch


----------



## u wont know if u dont go (Jan 2, 2012)

tbone2374 said:


> Sure would be nice to CPR those, and let someone else enjoy catching them, as well!


Ur a coward


----------



## Bily Lovec (Sep 26, 2005)

If you dont like the taste of LMB you're doing something wrong, they eat nicely.


----------

